# Moving an older female Betta



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have an older female betta who has been in the same tank since I got her. I've had her for about a year and a half. I am wanting to move her into a larger tank and I am wondering how to do this without stressing her out. The larger tank is cycled, and I am planning to move some of the rocks from the orignal tank into it (I want a speckled look). 

I have never had luck moving older male bettas because they are so territorial, I was wondering if this problem cropped up with the females as well. She seems to be a very healthy fish and is very active. The first tank will not fit into the larger tank.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

I just moved my bettas today into a smaller tank (species and gender tank, all female bettas.) It didn't stress any of my bettas out and some are probably middle-aged (1 yr. or more.) If you're really worried keep her in a divider a while.

EDIT: Also if she's big and spunky you won't have to worry about her.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree, I've never had a problem moving female bettas. They can be as territorial as males but that's more if there are other females in the tank with them, they like to establish a pecking order early on. From what you are saying she has been alone for all her life so she should be fine to but put straight into the new tank. Another option rather than a divider is a soda bottle with the top cut off...float her inside that with water from the tank overnight and release her in the morning, that way she's become used to the water conditions and had a slight chance to look around the tank as she's been floating in it.

Good Luck


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Mmmm Ive moved females/males out to 20 gallon tubs in the summer before and found both prone to stressing out over the additional space. Some didn't but most did. I would suggest *lots* of hiding places and watch her close to make sure she is really getting along well and not just hiding under one plant all day for days on end.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

If it happens that she does hide in one spot all day and shows signs of extreme stress, would it be more of a stress or less of a stress to move her back to the original tank? I can keep it up until I see that she is ok if moving her back would help.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh, and one more thing, the new tank is hexagon shaped while the old was semi-triangular.


----------

